# 300 Series MTD snowblower Carb instructions?



## vdotmatrix

http://www.oscar-wilson.com/MANUALS/MTD/769-04056.PDF

So I had a 3 year service contract with LOWES. It hasn't snowed here in 2 years. I have owned this thing for 3......

Anyway, I left gasoline in the unit...now it won't start. AM I SURPRISED? NO.

I did remove the bowl and there is rust in it-GREAT!

Does anyone have detailed instructions on how to dis-assemble the unit to get to the carbuerator so I can take it off and rebuild or at least clean it?

There is so much housing stuff surround this thing and I don't want to break any proprietary crap in the process.

Any ideas?


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hi vdotmatrix, welcome to the forum and thanks for coming around to ask us your questions.

I usually start by picking out the biggest hammer I have in my tool box. Just kidding..it can be pretty daunting when looking at all the sheet metal and plastic around everything, but it's really pretty simple and straight forward for the most part. Usually just a screw driver or two, a wrench to remove the carb from the engine, a can of carb cleaner and some compressed air and you should be in business.

Looking at the parts diagram, the engine and carb looks pretty darn like a Honda, or one of the clones.

Take a look at some of the things on this site. Look under service, then service information and service videos.

http://honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

This fellow has so many useful and helpful videos on his YouTube page, I'm sure you can find what you need to know.

The Small Engine Doctor - YouTube

There's also a lot of helpful information about the removal and cleaning of carbs here.

Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety

Hope that helps you a little bit. Hopefully somebody with more specific knowledge of your machine will come along.


----------



## vdotmatrix

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hi vdotmatrix, welcome to the forum and thanks for coming around to ask us your questions.
> 
> I usually start by picking out the biggest hammer I have in my tool box. Just kidding..it can be pretty daunting when looking at all the sheet metal and plastic around everything, but it's really pretty simple and straight forward for the most part. Usually just a screw driver or two, a wrench to remove the carb from the engine, a can of carb cleaner and some compressed air and you should be in business.
> 
> Looking at the parts diagram, the engine and carb looks pretty darn like a Honda, or one of the clones.
> 
> Take a look at some of the things on this site. Look under service, then service information and service videos.
> 
> Honda Engines Europe EEC
> 
> This fellow has so many useful and helpful videos on his YouTube page, I'm sure you can find what you need to know.
> 
> The Small Engine Doctor - YouTube
> 
> There's also a lot of helpful information about the removal and cleaning of carbs here.
> 
> Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety
> 
> Hope that helps you a little bit. Hopefully somebody with more specific knowledge of your machine will come along.


Thanks for the respomse.

This is an MTD 300 Series engine-whatever that is. 

There has to be a shop guide for this model snowblower, as in a sequence of stuff to remove before you can access the carb. i.e. handle, cowling etc...

I have never seen where the 2 nuts that hold the carb in place also hold the cowling and stuff together. The knobs have to come off then that plate comes off, etc....one wrong more and you are ordering parts.

I was able to drop the bowl and remove the float and needle valve...but i want more. LOL

thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1

I found this stuff this morning. You probably got one of these with the snowblower, which still doesn't answer your question, but makes me feel like I've done something.

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/88/881bd534-67d5-4781-8fcd-0770bba3f9c9.pdf


I did find this too. It seems to be an exploded diagram of the parts for your engine. I've always found these things helpful in figuring out how things go together, because all the screws, nuts and bolts are shown. Then maybe I can figure out how they come apart.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=31A-32AD729+(2008)&dn=769040560002

Seems they're "Powermore" engines.

http://www.mtdproducts.com/webapp/w...html&storeId=10500&ddkey=http:CategoryDisplay

http://www.powermore.ca/powermore/default_st.asp

Found this somewhere along the line too,
..."a joint venture between MTD and Zongshen of China. Clearly no one (sears or MTD) will confirm this, but Zongshen makes MTDs Powermore engines, and it's documented that there is a significant relationship between the two companies. In fact MTD considered trying to purchase Zongshen a few years ago."

In case you want to invest in the company,
http://zongshenengine.en.alibaba.com/

This one should make you feel good about that engine.
http://movingsnow.com/powermore-craftsman-troy-bilt-yardman-cub-cadet-ohv-winterized-engines/1920/


----------



## HCBPH

*Carb issues*

Welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately I have not worked on one of the newer Overhead Valve Engines so I don't know if the carbs are the same as on the older Tecumseh's or not, but I do have one suggestion - Pictures and notes.

Before doing anything, start taking notes and pictures of everything before, during and after you touch anything. Something as small as hooking a throttle linkage in the wrong hole on reassembly can drive you crazy when it should work but doesn't (DAMHIK). If you have good sequential pictures and notes, you can always refer back to them to insure what is now is as it was when you started.

Get a manual and good luck. Let us know now it turns out.

Paul


----------

